# I want opinions on Termagant weapons.



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

This is copied from 40k tactics, since only a few people even looked at it.

*DON'T TALK ABOUT OTHER WEAPON OPTIONS, THIS THREAD IS FOR OPINIONS ON THESE ONES.*

----

Spike Rifles, the option for Termagants, may seem pretty bad.
They are, in a way; more expensive than Fleshborers, but less powerful.
So what do you get in return for that extra premium? Range, and that's it.

Now the only real use for them I can see is to have a cheap but still relevant Scoring unit.
With their extended range they can still shoot things from a fair distance while camping out in cover, and as we all know every little bit helps.

Thoughts on the option?


Now Stranglewebs, they're a fairly decent option, but debatably worth taking.
When compared with the 3 Fleshborers it would be replacing, it can actually do MORE damage than those 3 if you simply hit enough men.
It's effective against Orks, whose Strength is lower than their Toughness, who are also a good target for Template weapons.

Now S2 may not seem much, but let's run a few numbers.

3 Fleshborers against Guardsmen.
1.5 hit, 1 wounds, 1 death (or if they're in cover, 0.5 deaths).

Now a single Strangleweb.
Let's say 4 hits, 1.3 wounds, about 1 death (ignoring Cover saves), and causes a Pinning test if it causes a successful wound.


Now that's being modest with the hits, it WILL cause more average deaths than its counterpart, except perhaps against S4 models.


3 FB against Marines.
1.5 hits, 0.75 wounds, 0.25 deaths.

1 SW against Marines.
Let's go with a more reasonable 5 hits, 0.83 wounds, 0.27 deaths.


It's still doing better, AND causing a Pinning test if you kill someone.
Now in a normal unit I probably wouldn't bother, you want more dudes, they're a shield; but if I put them in a Drop Pod, where unit size is limited (albeit not much), I think that it becomes a more viable option, packing in more firepower which is going to be in range then turn it arrives.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

heres my opinion take devourers or dont take them at all.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> heres my opinion take devourers or dont take them at all.


Have to disagree.

Personally i like the Fleshborer.
Simple, effective in numbers, and isn't ridiculously expensive like the Devourer.
Gaunts die just as easily regardless of what weapons you give them, so the cheaper the better.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

yep, fleshborers are my first choice, if your gonna drop somet in a mycetic spore, it has to be the doom of malatai :grin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

of course you need a venom thrope need em for cover the cheesy tactic drop 3 hormies with AG,TS 1 terma squad with devourers and 3 venom thropes in pods
the cover is epic.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

you use them in 1 of 3 ways.

1 - Fodder (this includes spawned ones)
2 - Poding in with devouerers (1-2 turns out fo them at best)
3 - Elite...ish unti behind line with constant FNP on them with Devourers ready to pouwnce.

By far the best out the the 3 is the first.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for completely ignoring the thread, guys.
I was asking on opinions on those two weapon options, I don't care about the other ones, I already know when to take those :\


----------

